# Footprints in the sand



## benc63 (Sep 7, 2016)

*Footprints in the sand*





Come for a walk with me. We will start out on the beach at sunrise and head out for the day, explore and delight at the wonders along the way. 





Pied cormorants stalk the tidal shelves and pools where a pretty Rose Petal Bubble shell glides amongst the kelp.









A mangrove seed dispersed by the tides ready to take root.









Moving inland away from the coastal dunes , clumps of Briza , or Quaking grass shimmer in the gentle breeze.





Stands of Eucalypts play host to marauding bands of Saw fly larvae. Smaller trees can be rapidly defoliated but have the ability to recover quickly.











​

- - - Updated - - -

I cant seem to add the rest of the pictures even as a reply.

- - - Updated - - -

Any ideas ?


----------



## BrownHash (Sep 8, 2016)

Nice photos. They make me feel like i need to get of my butt and get outside. 

Can't help with the photos issue though. I didn't think there were any limits for photos hosted off APS.


----------



## benc63 (Sep 19, 2016)

An unknown insect weaves its copper and silk coccoon





Insects of all shapes and sizes catch the eye in a kaleidoscope of colour fleetingly seen as they hurry along on their secret missions.













A macro world of fearsome predators.





Upstream , a series of waterfalls , and another change in vegetation.

Delicate Epiphytes and ferns punctuate the emerging wild flowers that herald the start of spring.















- - - Updated - - -

I can only add more after someone else replies.
Very annoying. Will only allow a max of ten images in one post.


----------



## cement (Sep 19, 2016)

go again


----------



## Stompsy (Sep 20, 2016)

cement said:


> go again



+1000


----------



## benc63 (Sep 20, 2016)

What lies around the next corner ? or in this case over the edge. We spent an hour or so exploring this cascade before noticing a large Diamond python coiled in the foliage just over the cliff edge.









Taking a break. An adult Heath monitor excavates a new home beneath a rock slab.





Nearby , a Lace monitor surveys his domain from a tree stump vantage.





Lets visit one of my favourite places , a small reed filled pond teeming with all of my favourite things.
A thousand tiny dwarf tree frogs adorn the reeds , basking in the morning sun.










Long necked turtles drift lazily as beautiful dragon flies hover overhead.


----------



## jase75 (Sep 20, 2016)

Best thread in ages !!


----------



## benc63 (Sep 20, 2016)

Several Red bellied black snakes call the pond home fattening themselves on the countless frogs and water skinks that confront you at every turn.





Another python rests in the undergrowth.





The hanging swamps below the pond provide the perfect conditions for tiny carnivorous sun dews and the beautiful Red crowned toadlet.










moving up to higher ground , exfoliated rock slabs provide shelter for fast moving Whip snakes and thick mats of fallen casuarina harbour ambush hunters like this red phase Death adder.









another sydney local.





Thanks for coming along. I hope you enjoyed sharing my little slice of spring.





​




*

Reply 

Reply With Quote​   
*


----------



## Stompsy (Sep 20, 2016)

Absolutely wonderful! Thank you for sharing


----------



## jase75 (Sep 20, 2016)

Yes thank you for sharing. It makes me want to get off my butt, grab my camera and head out somewhere to see what I can find.


----------



## Wally (Sep 20, 2016)

jase75 said:


> Best thread in ages !!



Best walk I've been on in ages. 

Keep up the great work benc63. Fantastic photos.


----------



## Stuart (Sep 20, 2016)

Awesome work and really sorry for the issue on image limitations, that will be top of the list to fix now


----------



## ronhalling (Sep 24, 2016)

[MENTION=11395]benc63[/MENTION], Thank you very much for taking me on such an interesting and diverse journey, what lense were you using for your macro work..... move over David Attenborough we have a new star in the making. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) -ronhalling


----------



## benc63 (Sep 24, 2016)

Haha , thanks Ron. My favourite lens , the canon 100 mm f2.8 L macro lens.


----------



## CrazyNut (Sep 24, 2016)

AWESOME PHOTOGRAPHS! This is one of my fav herping threads! All in situ?


----------



## benc63 (Sep 24, 2016)

CrazyNut said:


> All in situ?


Pretty much. Both pythons , both goannas , turtles , tree frogs and the insects where photographed as seen with no disturbance.
The red belly was a relocation from a nearby house. It had taken up residence right by the front door.
The whip snake was a vet release after being played with by a cat.


----------



## CrazyNut (Sep 25, 2016)

Yet all these "good herp photographers" say in situ is basicaly impossible. Good on ya mate!


----------



## MzJen (May 28, 2017)

Love these photos.!!!


----------



## pythoninfinite (May 29, 2017)

Beautiful work...

Jamie


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Jun 9, 2017)

benc63 said:


> Pretty much. Both pythons , both goannas , turtles , tree frogs and the insects where photographed as seen with no disturbance.
> The red belly was a relocation from a nearby house. It had taken up residence right by the front door.
> The whip snake was a vet release after being played with by a cat.


You'd be due for another walk soon i hope. Beautifully captured pictures.
Get off ya **** and go again [emoji6] 


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------

